# Creepy Board Games - Must See



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

Has everybody checked out the list of classic creepy games at http://www.thegamehaunt.com


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I've never heard of any of those games, maybe they're exclusive to the States. My kids have on called Atmosfear which is a dvd game, it's pretty entertaining

YouTube - Atmosfear Gatekeeper Trailer


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Atmosfear is a fantastic game. I have 2 versions of it. Out of print and hard to find though.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a friend of mine that modified the old "Operation Game." Instead of a buzzer, the patient screamed.


----------



## joeys1976 (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't heard of any of them either. They definitely look fun though.


----------

